# miter saw blade that will cut wood with nails



## ebayollis (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello I'm new to the forum. I'm using reclaimed red oak the spiral nails which if you used them you know they are next to impossible to remove from the wood. My question is "is there a 10" miter saw blade that will saw wood with nail in it"?


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Any blade will cut through nails, just not for long. Itll be damaging to ANY wood blade. Plus, if you plan to run through a jointer or planer it will damage those blades as well.

Its also dangerous as its likely youll have pieces of nail flying off like shrapnel.

I would recommend removing the nails. Ive never met a nail I couldnt get out with enough effort.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I've used those spiral nails and I know what you mean, but I'm with Chamfer; you've got to get them out. If I'm not mistaken, in addition to having the spiral, they're also hardened, so they're not only likely to dull carbide tips, the'll also chip the tips or break them off. Minimally, find where the nails are and cut to either side. The nails might be easier to get out if you cut them at the surface with an angle grinder and drive the stub out with a punch.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*just cut off that portion*

When reclaining barn wood or other wood from pallets etc, I just cut off the small portion with nails and throw it in the dumpster. Yes, you get some shorter boards, but you would have nail holes regardless. The spiral nails are the worst in my experience. Coated nails in yellow Pine are close second. White Oak also hangs onto the nails.


----------



## ebayollis (Mar 29, 2015)

So basically what I'm hearing is take the red oak 2x4s to work where we have a band saw and let it do the nasty work on my angles...I already broke all the nails off flush so there's nothing to grip...


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

No, if you are listening you're hearing either remove the nails or cut off the portion of wood containing the nails.

Even a band saw blade will destroyed by those nails. I bet your boss really appreciates you ruining his equipment trying to salvage free lumber out of pallets.


----------



## ebayollis (Mar 29, 2015)

if I can cut the nails easily with a Sawzall then the band saw at work (that cuts AR steel) will have no problem at all with the nails...


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Anybody know anything about this saw?

https://youtu.be/mEsK8swE600


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

^ Thats impressive. Never heard of it.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

theres nothing special about the saw that I can see... 

The notion of there being 1 blad that works on all things however... Im going to suggests its not a special blade, its just a bold marketing lie. 

They do sell metal cutting miter saw blades.

wood and metal are not alike, and what works for one isnt good for the other, but it will work... for a short time. Plenty long enough to make a marketing video.

I dont think its any different for a band saw blade either... Im sure it will cut, but the wood will dull a metal blade and metal will dull a wood blade.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I think it is a special blade*

Looks different to me .....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=nw_NP1xC3uo#t=143


https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=dPSebuPlHH4#t=38
One Evolution blade will outlast 20 of the abrasive types ..


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

ebayollis said:


> if I can cut the nails easily with a Sawzall then the band saw at work (that cuts AR steel) will have no problem at all with the nails...


A bandsaw set up for cutting steel will not work well on wood.Different blade and speed.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

bauerbach said:


> theres nothing special about the saw that I can see...
> 
> The notion of there being 1 blad that works on all things however... Im going to suggests its not a special blade, its just a bold marketing lie.
> 
> ...


Which part of this sentence don't you understand:

Anybody know anything about this saw?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've seen one used once....worked as advertised. There was a time sears sold them, and then had them build for them under the craftsman name too. The blades are indeed different and are made to cut everything.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Kind of seems like a blade manufacturer is marketing there new blades along side a cheap looking MS. You could probably put that blade on a Ryobi and it would do the same thing.


That being said, the blade is impressive if it actually lasts.


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

FrankC said:


> Which part of this sentence don't you understand:
> 
> Anybody know anything about this saw?


ROFLMAO......:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Scratch that. Upon further research it seems their RAGE blades only work on their saws.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

FrankC said:


> Which part of this sentence don't you understand:
> 
> Anybody know anything about this saw?


its getting so salty around here...


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't think I'd want to cut metal on a miter saw with a plastic guard. The guards on their saws were steel.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

ryan50hrl said:


> I don't think I'd want to cut metal on a miter saw with a plastic guard. The guards on their saws were steel.




They claim their blades 'produce virtually no sparks'.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

But I bet they produce lots of hot chunks of steel.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

mmmk, looks like a metal blade to me.

they sell a wood blade too... (kinda counter intuitive, why sell such a thing if this is does it?)

Its a 1" arbor (maybe too big for most 10" miter saws), only other thing I see is that its only rated to 2500RPM.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

ryan50hrl said:


> But I bet they produce lots of hot chunks of steel.



Did you watch the video? As smooth as it cut Im guessing much finer particles of metal are coming off.

Did you see the guy touch the metal pipe after he finished a cut? They also claim very little heat.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

does aluminum spark? 

I wouldnt expect much heat just making a chop cut, aluminum is a great conductor, in something that size, I wouldnt expect it to get more than warm.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Aluminum doesn't spark.....


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

There are blades intended for the occasional nail however even those won't last very long deliberately hitting nails. When it comes down to it buying new clean lumber would be cheaper than tearing up tools trying to cut wood with nails in it.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

If the blades made to cut steel, I'd think it would do fine in nail infested wood.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> If the blades made to cut steel, I'd think it would do fine in nail infested wood.


I don't know. I bought a blade that looked like a carbide blade which said it was steel cutting. I bought it to cut R-Panel Gavalume sheet metal. Within the first day all the teeth were gone off the blade.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

This is their entire claim to fame. And they've been around a while now so I'd think they'd be done if it didn't work.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

cutting the metal might be the easy part, they are the only one with a magical wood/metal blade. Im in for a comparison of this thing vs a ferrous blade in a miter saw.

The saw itself has lots of plastic on it, and its relatively inexpensive. Not really believing that these people have the R&D to redefine the saw blade genre, or that no one else has stumbled onto this design.

The simplest answer is often the right one. And the simplest answer is that this is not a special blade, any ferrous blade would perform just as well, and they are just making claims that other companies dont want to make.

"we" get a little caught up in the details sometimes, debating millimeters in a marathon. any blade would cut wood with nails, and it would last for a decent while. Long enough to finish a job, and to 99% of the population, they would have no issues with that. My dads been running the stock blade in his miter saw for 10 years, atleast a quarter of its teeth are damaged, it still cuts and he is fine with it, Im sure he is not alone. Meanwhile we debate which $100 blade is the only acceptable blade


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

There are inserts that you can get for a 1 inch hole reduced down to fit a regular saw, I have a couple but don't remember where I got them.My concern would be the metal flakes getting to the armature and the slide poles of my saw. I sure wouldn't do that on a good miter saw.

I have and do cut aluminum on my smaller miter saw, but I put a couple of the dust masks on the intake of the saw motor before I cut. The small saw isn't a slider, I also blow it down after cutting, the aluminum dust can gald the pivot points of the saw.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The blade is described here*



ryan50hrl said:


> This is their entire claim to fame. And they've been around a while now so I'd think they'd be done if it didn't work.


Exactly!

http://www.amazon.com/Evolution-Pow..._sim_hi_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=11WXQK2YTV888EGPCRGX

There are reviews below the product description. One blade cuts all the materials, wood, steel, aluminum etc. 
They call it TCT technology:
http://www.trick-tools.com/Evolutio...TCT_Sliding_Miter_Saw_Rage3_2167#.VRln_46o3Hc


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

I see a few reviews about it dulling quickly... Guess it all depends on what the standard is, and which side has the unrealistic expectations.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If it works as advertised I can see using it in a woodworking shop to cut metal with little or no hot sparks.

The woodworking blade would be for anyone that needs the saw for metal occasionally but mostly to cut wood, we all change blades for different jobs so this should not be surprising.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

yeah, but this requires a special saw... a slower 2500RPM 10" saw... Can you put an adaptor on and run it in a 5000RPM miter saw? Is it safe? will it defeat the supposed benefit? As no one here can really say WHY its better or different (if it really is), we cant say that it will still work at a higher RPM...

So its not just another blade, its another saw... (I dont think anyone here wants to make it their sole miter saw...)


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

bauerbach said:


> yeah, but this requires a special saw... a slower 2500RPM 10" saw... Can you put an adaptor on and run it in a 5000RPM miter saw? Is it safe? will it defeat the supposed benefit? As no one here can really say WHY its better or different (if it really is), we cant say that it will still work at a higher RPM...
> 
> So its not just another blade, its another saw... (I dont think anyone here wants to make it their sole miter saw...)


Talk about a solution looking for a problem, you buy the saw because you have a use for it, you buy an extra blade cut wood exclusively, simple.

If you don't need the saw then it doesn't matter and speculation is just that.

I made the original inquiry because I may have a situation to use the saw, I am interested in comments from someone that has actually used the saw.


----------



## Barn owl (Jul 1, 2013)

When I work with oak barnwood, I use cheap blades. If I didnt, I'd spend days just trying to get nails out. Makes cuts around the nails when you can. Set them in deep if you have to rip a shallow edge. If your using a planer or jointer, be extra careful - blades, inserts aren't cheap, but one of the reasons I use spiral cutter heads.


----------

